# Digit Software Archive with GUI



## nims11 (Jul 13, 2011)

few weeks ago i posted my command line version (here) of digit software archive (YADSA). Now, using Qt, i have given it a GUI. its my first Qt project (and my first open source one too!!), so please suggest any possible improvements, bugs, feedback.

in addition to GUI, i have updated the archive which now ranges from July 2005 to July 2011(except april 2010).
(thanks to QtXML and official digit archive's .xml file which had the data till december 2009). i then parsed the rest of the .xls files(converted to .csv) digit posts in its feedback section to update my archive.

SCREENSHOT-


Spoiler



*img12.imageshack.us/img12/2087/screenshotwu.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Project Page
YADSA-0.2beta-win (for windows)
YADSA-0.2beta-source (for linux/windows, compiling instructions inside).

the above Links come with archives till July 2011. use the Update Files below on them.

Update File(s)-
Update Files - mediafire

How To Update -
select the "Update->offline Update" option


----------



## Neuron (Jul 13, 2011)

Good work.Do upload a copy to mediafire.Also 'online update' is greyed out.Is this a bug?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 13, 2011)

Awesome work 

Keep it up buddy


----------



## buddyram (Jul 13, 2011)

I was itching my head how to archive the digit applications!
Now i got one, i'll try it.
Thanx buddy


----------



## nims11 (Jul 13, 2011)

Neuron said:


> Good work.Do upload a copy to mediafire.Also 'online update' is greyed out.Is this a bug?



no its a feature which will be implemented in future(hopefully  ) when i have the knowhow


----------



## sygeek (Jul 13, 2011)

Nice software, but I've seen like thousands of people making Digit Archive softwares. Why not make something unique that the whole digit community can use in their daily life?


----------



## nims11 (Jul 14, 2011)

sygeek said:


> Nice software, but I've seen like thousands of people making Digit Archive softwares. Why not make something unique that the whole digit community can use in their daily life?



i don't think that there are any DSA currently that is updated upto current date. that's why i felt a need for one and made it.

any ways its just a beginning.


----------



## nims11 (Aug 4, 2011)

updated the main post with the link to the august update file.

i am internet-less these days so it took me some time to get the .xls and then upload the update file.


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Oct 20, 2011)

good work mate pls keep updating it


----------



## nims11 (Oct 20, 2011)

ohk, I have uploaded the update files for september and october.

PS: I thought no one was using it so i wasnt uploading.


----------



## nisargshah95 (Oct 30, 2011)

Great work. Great help for me.


----------



## topgear (Dec 9, 2011)

@ *nims11* - thanks a lot for this coool app - it would be great if you can upload the November 2011 update file


----------



## Rajesh345 (Dec 9, 2011)

nice application, hope think app. Is included in nxt month digit dvd also 
Good job


----------



## Vyom (Dec 9, 2011)

Nice job nims11! Quite an effort must have went into this. I wish I can adjust the width of the columns and view the items in a list view kind of interface, but nevertheless it's an excellent effort.

Oh, and btw, I have created a Setup program for YADSA, since I liked it that much, using a freeware. Setup program ask where to install the program and it also makes shortcuts to the desktop and Start menu. Also it includes an uninstaller too. 

I thought if you have released it under Open Source, you won't mind a little professional touch! 

You can get the setup from this link of mediafire.
*YADSA-2.0-beta-win.exe*


----------



## nims11 (Dec 11, 2011)

topgear said:


> @ *nims11* - thanks a lot for this coool app - it would be great if you can upload the November 2011 update file



main post updated. 

@vineet369 Thanks for the suggestions. Will try to implement them. and thanks for creating the setup , adding your link to the main post.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 11, 2011)

@nims- Good work man, really appreciate your hard work  May be sometime I'll learn from you how to do it 

@Vineet- Nice support buddy.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 11, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> @Vineet- Nice support buddy.



Thanks, but the real credit goes to nims11.



nims11 said:


> @vineet369 Thanks for the suggestions. Will try to implement them.



If you are really going to try to implement them, I would like to clarify even more. What I mean by list view is that, it would be better if the results are shown in a gridview like interface, with columns like name, size, freeware or not etc, and which allows us to sort the columns.

Kinda like this freeware works like, Cathy. Cathy - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com

And thanks again, for this awesome app!


----------



## nims11 (Dec 11, 2011)

need a favour, DIGIT hasn't uploaded the .xls file of its DVD content yet. Can anyone zip and upload the *xml* folder present in the root of each DVD?


----------



## Vyom (Dec 11, 2011)

^Sure. I have received the Dec edition. And I am on my way.

Update: My computer is getting hang, and now I am unable to even log in to the OS.
Will upload soon, as the problem solves.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 13, 2011)

Finally, today was able to upload the xml folders! Here you go...
*digit - Dec 2011 - xml.zip*


----------



## coolpcguy (Dec 13, 2011)

Good stuff. Now, if you could move the sources & the downloads to github, it'd be sweet.


(I realize I could do that too, but given it's your project I'll leave it up to you).


----------



## nims11 (Dec 13, 2011)

@vineet369 thanks a lot  ... december 2011 update file added.


----------



## topgear (Dec 14, 2011)

^^ @ nims11 and vineet369 - thanks for the nov and dec updates and update files


----------



## Rajesh345 (Mar 9, 2012)

Any Updates for Jan, Feb , Mar  

Thank you


----------



## utkarsh73 (Mar 9, 2012)

Please update it with the Feb-2012 files. Also upload the megaupload files on mediafire.


----------



## abhijangda (Mar 10, 2012)

Good work nims!! But I would suggest some improvements
in mainwindow.h
you have 

char monthStr[13][10];
char licenseStr[15][15];
char dbFilePath[200];
char name[15];
char descrip[1000];
char name[80];
char path[200];
char license[15];

It will be better to use std::string instead of character arrays. Don't do it C way, its C++.


----------



## nims11 (Mar 12, 2012)

@rajesh @utkarsh
Main post updated with link to all the latest update files



abhijangda said:


> It will be better to use std::string instead of character arrays. Don't do it C way, its C++.



Yup, i wanted to use it. but since i was using primitive file handling, i needed the objects to be of fixed size, so i had to reject std::string.But i will try reimplementing the database using mySQL or XML to solve this problem. There are also some stupid mistakes in the code that i need to rectify.


----------



## topgear (Mar 13, 2012)

the software about page reads that it contains updates from july 2005 - july 2011 and the medifire link contains updates starting from september 2011 - it would be great if you can upload the August 2011 file as well.


----------

